# Winter tyres



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys :wave:

Been looking at winter tyres for a while now and have settled to buy a set of vredestein winter tyres. But the problem is, where is the best place to buy these from?
Local garages around me are more or less all sold out and google is pointing me towards stupid reviews, anyone shed some light and help a brother out 

Thanks in advanced
Ed


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

try camskill.co.uk if they have any


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Got mine through mytyres, delivered to the fitting place within days, no problems at all.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

camskills mytyres or blackcircles 

Best of the bunch tbh


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Oponeo.co.uk is another place to try or mytyres.
Alex


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I got my vredestein snow trac 3s from tyremen.co.uk


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

have a look on ebay, plenty of part worn winter tyres on their


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

chippy30 said:


> have a look on ebay, plenty of part worn winter tyres on their


Avoid part worns loads get shipped here from germany where the legal winter minimum is 4mm on winters...... There is a very good reason for this the "sipes" stop there and its the sipes that give you the grip.........




























I got mine from mytyres they have approved fitting partners where you can do an all in price BUT find your local fitters and speak the them before ordering drop the word cash into the conversation ;-) i bought the tyres at the fit yourself price then paid my local chap cash,,,

He was happy i was happy (worked out cheaper than the mytyres fitted price) apparently they have to jump through hoops to get the money out of Mytyres (paperwork for each tyre fitted) and the money takes upto a month to come through for them


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

4mm on used winters is still better than what you would be running the rest of the year. 

Fish


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

never had winter tyres on my car, never will. antisipation (sp) and careful driving, control of the clutch etc is more important imo..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Fish said:


> 4mm on used winters is still better than what you would be running the rest of the year.
> 
> Fish


why are they?

winter tyres rely on the sipes for shifting water as well as maintaining deformation and contact with the road they have larger block patterns which are worse at shifting water once worn down and the 4mm tread markers do not help that either

Not to mention its the sipes that hook up in the snow and provide grip on ice (higher friction generated) ..

Those pics above are of my winter tyres that i have just replaced the performance on wet roads had noticeably fallen off

yes the compound is softer at colder temperatures but its no good if the sticky rubber is been held off the road surface by a film of water...

also how do you know these tyres have not been involved in an accident?

Part worn sellers in this country seem to slip under the radar and flout the law regarding markings too

http://www.bromley.gov.uk/leaflet/181842/6/402/ch


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> never had winter tyres on my car, never will. antisipation (sp) and careful driving, control of the clutch etc is more important imo..


dont knock them until you have tried them the difference really is night and day.....






and this from conti


----------



## GaryxG (Sep 8, 2010)

Bought my winter tyes from event tyres. This is the second time I've used them. For me on both occasions they have come out cheaper than blackcircles etc and the service was fantastic.


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> never had winter tyres on my car, never will. antisipation (sp) and careful driving, control of the clutch etc is more important imo..


Proposes to buy but the selected belongs to you

I have Nokian 205/55/R16 WR G2








but I move around Europe and in the UK and helps me

All drive 10-20 miles / hour, and I myself slowly overtake them :driver:
Driving away the snow in the morning there is no problem
or from under the lights :driver:

According to me is a good winter tires
Nokian WR G2 /A3 / D3
Dunlop Sp Winter 3D
Goodyear UltraGrip 8


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

piotrtdi said:


> Proposes to buy but the selected belongs to you
> 
> I have Nokian 205/55/R16 WR G2
> 
> ...


sorry, that first line does'nt make sense...


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Think he's saying your comments on careful driving and clutch control are pie in the sky


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

oh well, thats my opinon as its worked for me the last few bad winters


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Anticipation, careful driving and good clutch control arent going to overcome the physics of getting grip on a slippery surface.

There's a reason that most of Europe mandate winter tyres.... Its because they work.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> oh well, thats my opinon as its worked for me the last few bad winters


Winter tyres do make a difference on a car, as said up the post, don't knock them, till you have not tried them....

Winter tyres do a have purpose, and manufactures do try and test them to the limits.....


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> oh well, thats my opinon as its worked for me the last few bad winters


Clutch control and thinking head won't help you in an emergency mate.

You're obviously a very advanced driver, stay safe out there what ever tyres you run.


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> sorry, that first line does'nt make sense...


Yes

But what will be,
as falls only 10cm to 20 cm of snow?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

about six inches last winter I think. I know other countries have alot more


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve valentine said:


> Clutch control and thinking head won't help you in an emergency mate.
> 
> You're obviously a very advanced driver, stay safe out there what ever tyres you run.


not at all, just a normal driver. I seem to be getting accused of saying that winter tyres are a waste of time - which I have'nt. im sure they are brilliant


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> about six inches last winter I think. I know other countries have alot more


I understand you :thumb:
in the UK is much less snow than for instance in my country Poland
but falls 10-20 cm of snow is paralysis in the UK 

Show you some pics from the previous winter 2010 :doublesho

Below are three pictures of text

http://haynau.pl/artykul/1465,trudne-warunki-drogowe-na-trasie-chojnow-zlotoryja#


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tell me about it, truely rediculous :wall:


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> tell me about it, truely rediculous :wall:


This is not funny true
That is the truth

But I greet you cordially :thumb::wave:

PS

In that year the winter has given a hard time in Poland

PS2
Kent Tunbridge Wells 18/12/2010
http://www.123rf.com/photo_6886100_...l-for-the-winter-made-tunbridge-wells-lo.html


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

After leaving the Coop on the drive for 2 weeks last year, I couldn't get it off the drive once the snow had settled. So this year I took the plunge on a cheap set of 15" OEM alloys and a new set of Hankook Winters. Already I can tell the difference on wet roads, yet to try snow and ice, so I will keep you posted. The 17" wheel and run flat combo is horrendous in the bad weather.

I really love these 15", soooo much lighter than the Bullets


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

piotrtdi said:


> I understand you :thumb:
> in the UK is much less snow than for instance in my country Poland
> but falls 10-20 cm of snow is paralysis in the UK


I was told about winter tyres by some Polish work mates a few years ago and on their recommendation i bought a set and they have been fantastic got about three years out of them before the fronts needed replacing :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Supermega said:


> After leaving the Coop on the drive for 2 weeks last year, I couldn't get it off the drive once the snow had settled. So this year I took the plunge on a cheap set of 15" OEM alloys and a new set of Hankook Winters. Already I can tell the difference on wet roads, yet to try snow and ice, so I will keep you posted. The 17" wheel and run flat combo is horrendous in the bad weather.
> 
> I really love these 15", soooo much lighter than the Bullets


once you get a feel for them on Snow they are amazing find a empty back road and experiment with the grip.....

Just need to be aware of any numpty behind you as you will be able to stop fine but they might use the back of your car to stop...

Had a Audi TT bin it on a bend he came flying up behind me on the snow and i drove round a sharp right bend at my comfortable pace ((running snow tyres)) next thing he vanishes into a Copse and hits a tree with his passenger side (fortunately no passenger in the car) He Thought seen as the little Punto made it round ok he could match my speed.......


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a very good point, I had not thought about that at all! I was pretty pleased with the cost, £65 a corner including balancing and disposal of the old tyres.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

just to give some idea on how quick you can stop from 30mph






(my grande punto with snowtrac threes on)


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Have 18s Pirelli Sottozero 2 for the second year, my pilots 3 don't like even the smell of snow:lol::lol:
People think they are only for snow etc. But most tyres don't get soft enough to get any grip below 7 degrees Celsius.
Change always at the beginning of November and change to summer tyres at the middle of march.
In Germany under 4 mm profile on your winter tyres, make them not qualify for winter tyres anymore, hence all the second hand ones here.
I got these Pirelli tyres via my Ford dealer in Dunfirmline who did me a fair deal on them.
I been a professional driver for over 30 years, but I don't gone kill myself because I saved a couple hundred bob to drive with my summer tyre:car:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Fish said:


> 4mm on used winters is still better than what you would be running the rest of the year.
> 
> Fish


Winter tyres are effectively worn out at 4 mill of tread....
Once past half way they are of little use.. Yes You can use them but whats the point......

I have bought Vredestien Wintrac 4 Extremes for the winter....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Are toyo snowprox s942 any good folks, its just i told my sister to go for these on her car for winter, as its rear wheel drive.

Guys hi, is there any help on the tyre above posted from myself, its just i have told my sister to get these tyres for winter for her safty, or should i advise her on some brands...

i just like to see my sister safe in the snow.

Many thanks..


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

andy monty said:


> I was told about winter tyres by some Polish work mates a few years ago and on their recommendation i bought a set and they have been fantastic got about three years out of them before the fronts needed replacing :thumb:


Exchange at maximum 5 years
or 4 mm Tread :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

When is best to put these on? Assume if the temp is consistently low?

I have some Vred's waiting to go on.


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

RussZS said:


> When is best to put these on? Assume if the temp is consistently low?
> 
> I have some Vred's waiting to go on.


Average temperatures of 8 degrees


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers. Not just yet then, seems to be about 10 still.


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Interesting that Which? mag says winter tyres a waste of time in the UK, based on average conditions


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got a set of 17" wheels to go on the car fitted with Marangoni meteo HP SUV don't want to get stranded like last year.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Doc943 said:


> Interesting that Which? mag says winter tyres a waste of time in the UK, based on average conditions


Which is why Which recommend these 






Thing is winter tyres work in all cold / autumnal conditions not just snow...... you cant stop at 60mph when you hit a patch of back ice/ slush and pull the snow socks on


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

ChuckH said:


> Winter tyres are effectively worn out at 4 mill of tread....
> Once past half way they are of little use.. Yes You can use them but whats the point......
> 
> I have bought Vredestien Wintrac 4 Extremes for the winter....


Same as me Chuck - just got my Vredestein's fitted to my winter rims yesterday at my local tyre fitter.

He said "I see you've decided to go for the best" - enough said!


----------



## fordeboy (Dec 3, 2009)

I've just put winter wheels on my fiesta ST , after the past 2 years of bad winters and not being able to get the car out from where I live. So I decide this year I would get some winter tyres . I managed to get a set of 15 inch steels and a set of winter tyres from Mytyres. You can really feel the difference in the wet !! Just looking forward to some snow now to try them out.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Michelin Alpins on my Berlingo, got a good deal from event tyres, rims from ebay

Notice how deep the sipes go compared to other winter tyres?


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I had to Google "sipe" 

Good luck sourcing the winter tyres. I can't help because I just coughed up main dealer prices, but you're making a good choice.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Is it possible to put winters on the front only or is that a no no??


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

turboyamaha said:


> Is it possible to put winters on the front only or is that a no no??


Unless you like drifting :thumb: I can see your point but I wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Is it possible to put winters on the front only or is that a no no??


It's a no-no. I don't know what the law says (if anything!), but the handling would suffer and there's a chance that you'll find new meaning in the expression "going for a spin"


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

I managed to get 4 winter tyres from ebay with 5.5 -6 mm of tread left. Paid around £70 each rather than the £200 they are new! These should easily last me this winter if not next as well, will keep an eye on them and make sure to change them before they get to 4mm.
Dunlop Winter Sport 3D's Also got a spare one with 7mm + of tread.
Spare set of 18' alloys £25, £50, £50, £55 each

Just had the tyres fitted to the alloys.

Just no snow, or even cold weather at the moment.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Was thinking of getting winter tyres myself, got a quote from mytyres. co.uk for
Vredestein SNOWTRAC 3 195/65 R15 91T M+S marking , at £107.80 plus £9.90 pp for each tyre and rim, thats 4 new winter tyres on steel rims at around £460.
Problem i have heard is that they are backlogged at the moment so delivery is not that good.
Also when i called them it went to a place in india i think and they knew nothing about the sizes of rims etc..
The tyre above is a 195, mine are 205/55/r16, rolling radius works out about the same but cannot be sure about the centre hole and the 5 wheel nuts spacing, thats why i called them.
I also found out that you have to fit different wheel nuts to a steel rim
Extra money if i eventually get round to it.
Still, would be a good time to get thye Alloys refurbed. 
Anybody got advice as to whether these rims will be ok on the Mazda 6 (2004 ts)
15 inch 5 x 114.30 x 67.00 ET: 50.00 

Cheers ...Kev


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

You also need to make sure when going for smaller rims is that they will clear the brakes.

Fish


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> oh well, thats my opinon as its worked for me the last few bad winters


You live in Kent...you don't know what a bad winter is :lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

spursfan said:


> Was thinking of getting winter tyres myself, got a quote from mytyres. co.uk for
> Vredestein SNOWTRAC 3 195/65 R15 91T M+S marking , at £107.80 plus £9.90 pp for each tyre and rim, thats 4 new winter tyres on steel rims at around £460.
> Problem i have heard is that they are backlogged at the moment so delivery is not that good.
> Also when i called them it went to a place in india i think and they knew nothing about the sizes of rims etc..
> ...


Anyone ?


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Google is your friend. As you've found there's MyTyres, STS (RSR who I used), Elite (also use), Blackcircles, Oponeo (gets some good reviews around some of the forums) and lastly Wembley Tyres (used previously).

Fish


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

I live in Norway in the montains, and can really feel the differense between summer/winter tyres It is hopeless driving around in summertyres in the winter on snow or ice. One thing is to move forward, another thing to stop when you want(have to).. There is also a big differense between god and not so god tyres. And maybe the most important thing is the rubber, it should not be hard! But tyres made for Nordic winter may not be the best were you guys live. Nokian is one of the abolute best tyres around, if not the best here in Scandinavia, surely good in uk too And remember New sheap wintertyres are better than used second hand tyres. Maybe a bit of topic sorry
Have a safe winter, and remember good distanse to the car in front of younters

John757: I know about bad winters) were i live we usualy have 1-1.5meters snow, and 20-30below -celsius.(des-mars) what is usual in UK?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

turboyamaha said:


> Is it possible to put winters on the front only or is that a no no??


its probably a no no, but for the last 2 years my parents have ran winter tyres on the fronts only. just be sensible! i think they will be investing 2 more for the rears this year

id rather have 2 on the front than all 4 summer tyres on in bad weather


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

John757 said:


> You live in Kent...you don't know what a bad winter is :lol:


meh...


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Its problably ok in uk, but in Norway 2winter and 2summertyres is not ok in winter. I Would personal not used it because, the summertyres will loose grip and spin of, isnt it a bit risky in the bends? And when stopping? This is just my personal meaning
P.S Sorry about not perfect writing english


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> its probably a no no, but for the last 2 years my parents have ran winter tyres on the fronts only. just be sensible! i think they will be investing 2 more for the rears this year
> 
> id rather have 2 on the front than all 4 summer tyres on in bad weather


Ian, it is a No No, always get 4 as the 2 summer tyres will unblance the handling etc..


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Unless you like the rear sliding out? 

Fish


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

difficult to find stock at reasonable prices, got my Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4d's from: http://lovetyres.com/


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone tried auto socks?

autosock.co.uk


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Keir said:


> Anyone tried auto socks?
> 
> autosock.co.uk


Cheaper version at ASDA

http://direct.asda.com/TEX-Car-Snow-Socks---Various-Sizes/MASTERTexSnowChains,default,pd.html

(they have them in larger stores even if they are sold out on line)

Only draw back is they will get you out of been stuck but once you get to a clear road you have to stop and take off the now soggy slushy muddy things and put them back in the car.... :doublesho










the size you need is on the box (relates to your tyre size)

There is a trader on here selling something similar too but i cant for the life of me remember who


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

But thats why you'd carry a bucket or plastic box to carry them in. 

Fish


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

ahh didn't realize you have to remove them when there's no snow about. sounds like a right mess about.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Its the same if you use chains. 

Fish


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Fish said:


> But thats why you'd carry a bucket or plastic box to carry them in.
> 
> Fish


theres always one clever so and so  god knows where i would put a bucket in my car boot its full of junk  I have a heavy plastic bag for my chains along with a pair of water proof gloves  but since buying winter tyres i have never had them out of the carry case :thumb:


----------

